# celebrities and solved rubik's cubes



## HowSuneIsNow (Jan 10, 2010)

This thread is for pictures that include both celebrities and solved rubik's cubes. Not solved rubik's cubes and non-celebrities. Not celebrities and unsolved rubik's cubes. If you want to post either of these start your own thread.

Under the picture post a link to the wikipedia page of the celebrity and what kind of cube it is. obviously if they don't have a wikipedia page about them they aren't that famous. so see above about starting a new thread







http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Waters_(filmmaker)
CII with CFY core and hardware and smooth cubesmith tiles and western color scheme


----------



## Bryan (Jan 10, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tyson_Mao

I'm guessing you're the guy in the middle?


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Jan 10, 2010)

Bryan said:


> I'm guessing you're the guy in the middle?



yes


----------



## Muesli (Jan 10, 2010)

In before Will Smith.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Jan 10, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_W._Bush
store baught


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 10, 2010)

HowSuneIsNow said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_W._Bush
> store baught



It's not solved.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 10, 2010)

HowSuneIsNow said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm guessing you're the guy in the middle?
> ...



So you were going to post "Hey, I want to show off a picture I got with John Waters!", but instead decided to try and make up a bunch of rules to prevent others from posting pictures?


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Jan 10, 2010)

Bryan said:


> HowSuneIsNow said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan said:
> ...



yeah

my friend said I should post it. i couldn't find a general cubing related pictures thread. and I didn't want to make a thread about just that. so instead I created a completely absurd thread. I was pretty sure people would start to make fun of it. I guess people either didn't think it was ridiculous or were too polite. So you know feel free to have fun and take it where you think it should go.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Jan 10, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> HowSuneIsNow said:
> 
> 
> > http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_W._Bush
> ...



Of course not, its George Bush...


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Jan 10, 2010)

Jake Gouldon said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > HowSuneIsNow said:
> ...



What are you talking about?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 10, 2010)

Jake Gouldon said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > HowSuneIsNow said:
> ...



I was waiting for someone to say that.


----------



## Edmund (Jan 10, 2010)

Jake Gouldon said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > HowSuneIsNow said:
> ...



You really wanna bring politics into this?

Not that I thought it was a bad thing to say it's just other might so it may have been a bad thing to say.


----------



## xbrandationx (Jan 10, 2010)

dance gavin dance (not that famous, but my fav band)




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dance_Gavin_Dance


----------



## Jude (Jan 10, 2010)

Edmund said:


> You really wanna bring politics into this?
> 
> Not that I thought it was a bad thing to say it's just other might so it may have been a bad thing to say.



It's not really politics. It's a fairly well known fact that George Bush is an idiot..


----------



## Muesli (Jan 10, 2010)

Jude said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > You really wanna bring politics into this?
> ...


Yup. Just an idiot trying to solve a cube. No politics.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 10, 2010)

In fairness, it's also not George Bush (or even George W. Bush; I'm not just being pedantic )


----------



## Bryan (Jan 10, 2010)

I'd post a picture of Obama with a cube, unfortunately, he uses a transparent cube. Even worse, his definition of "transparent" means that no one is allowed to see it.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jan 14, 2010)

Bryan said:


> I'd post a picture of Obama with a cube, unfortunately, he uses a transparent cube.



Not here!


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 20, 2010)

Mr Cubism said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > I'd post a picture of Obama with a cube, unfortunately, he uses a transparent cube.
> ...



This should be +1'd, so +1.


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Mr Cubism said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan said:
> ...



No, it looks like a DNF.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 20, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Cubism said:
> ...


 edison


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jan 20, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Victor_Wooten

Bass God Victor Wooten!








Story behind that. Victor saw me solving a cube before the show. During the concert, he spotted me and had me solve the cube infront the whole crowd! ~1,500 people. Afterwards he wanted to meet up with me to ask about the cube.


this was several years ago.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Apr 16, 2011)

Doesn´t work to upload, heres the link:
http://img689.imageshack.us/f/fedh.jpg/


----------



## d4m4s74 (Apr 16, 2011)

Mr Cubism said:


> Doesn´t work to upload, heres the link:
> http://img689.imageshack.us/f/fedh.jpg/


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 16, 2011)

Hadley4000 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Victor_Wooten
> 
> Bass God Victor Wooten!
> 
> ...


 
That is... amazing .

How fast were you back then?

_EDIT: You haven't signed on in 2 weeks :/._


----------

